# ZFS version



## Matty (Jan 11, 2010)

I just svned to 8-stable to get zfs v14.

the zpool upgrade went smooth to v14 but zfs upgrade -a told me that all my filesystems are already at version 3.

dmesg shows me that zpool and zfs are on v14 so how is it possible that my filesystems are on 3?

I reinstalled this machine 3 days ago from the 8 release dvd so that would have give me v13 zfs filesystems..


```
[root@fb /]# zfs upgrade -v
The following filesystem versions are supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS filesystem version
 2   Enhanced directory entries
 3   Case insensitive and File system unique identifer (FUID)

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases, see:

http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/version/zpl/N

Where 'N' is the version number.
[root@fb /]# 

[root@fb /]# uname -a
FreeBSD fb 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0 r202088M: Mon Jan 11 20:36:52 CET 2010     root@fb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
[root@fb /]#
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 11, 2010)

zpool versions are separate from zfs filesystem versions.

zpool version is 14.  zfs version is 3.

Not all zpool upgrades require a zfs filesystem upgrade.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 12, 2010)

this might be related? http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=202129


----------



## crsd (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, it should be  Credits go to Matty for noticing wrong ZFS filesystem version reported on boot.


----------

